# Cool lighting find at Harbor Freight!!



## eanderso13 (Apr 10, 2008)

I was in Harbor Freight for the Labor Day sale and I came across these 9-light LED strips that are meant for accenting cars or whatever...

They came in red and blue and were in a flexible silicone strip with a long wire attached to one end. So I grabbed one to try it out...it rang up 8$ instead of the $12 it was marked as.

So when night fell I mounted it to the back of a tombstone and set it in front of one of my angel monuments. Here is the result:










Thought some others might like this. The apparatus is a lot easier to hide than a spotlight!


----------



## Mixitup (Aug 10, 2008)

Not bad at all. Is there anyway you can get a pic of the actual unit?


----------



## Evil Eyes (Aug 23, 2007)

Wow, that looks great. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## BoysinBoo (Dec 10, 2007)

http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=98409
Maybe this?


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Impressive! What did you use to power the strip?


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

Looks great! I also would like to know how you powered it.:devil:


----------



## eanderso13 (Apr 10, 2008)

That link BoysinBoo posted is exactly it. I'll get a pic of the unit up close and post it to. For power I just wire it into a 9 Volt DC adapter. Also, a 9 Volt battery works. It's made to work off of the 12 Volts DC in a car.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Wow, that could make an interesting look on a house if it were shining down from under the eaves.


----------



## Bilbo (Dec 13, 2007)

How far away from the statue is the stone?? That is some pretty great coverage at any distance!!


----------



## eanderso13 (Apr 10, 2008)

That was about 3 feet from the statue. Mounted right on the back of a tombstone. I was pretty impressed with the coverage, myself.


----------



## Gory Corey (Nov 17, 2006)

great, now i get another product.....looks very cool.
Guess I will seek out the maker in January on the next trip to China.
If I ever get over this damned lung infection.


----------

